# North Korea displaying captured spy ship USS Pueblo



## CougarKing (25 Jul 2013)

A blast from the past...

Military.com link



> PYONGYANG, North Korea - If there was ever any doubt about what happened to the only U.S. Navy ship that is being held by a foreign government, North Korea has cleared it up. It's in Pyongyang. And it looks like it's here to stay.
> 
> *With a fresh coat of paint and a new home along the Pothong River, the USS Pueblo, a spy ship seized off North Korea's east coast in the late 1960s, is expected to be unveiled this week as the centerpiece of a renovated war museum to commemorate what North Korea calls "Victory Day," the 60th anniversary this Saturday of the signing of the armistice that ended hostilities in the Korean War*.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Jul 2013)

I remember the release of the crew quite well,as my family and I were living in Seoul at the time.My dad was assigned to UNC/USFK/8th Army HQ and it was a busy time.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Jul 2013)

If you can get your SEALs to hold off on getting their pictures taken and writing books they could sneak in and scuttle it  ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Jul 2013)

Its been there 40 years,whats a few more years ?


----------



## Jammer (27 Jul 2013)

Interesting that it's still on the books as a still commisioned ship.The US Navy has the dubious distinction of being the only navy to be in this position. Just go get it and call the little fat boys bluff!


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Jul 2013)

It would be easier to give the North some food,tow the ship out to sea and scuttle it.


----------

